# Buying From Singapore



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have purchased a couple of watches from singapore off feebay, up until now have avoided buying outside uk.

Anyone have any good stories where you . . . .

1. got the item

2.it was just what you wanted


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about it myself. How did you get on with your buys, how long did it take to ship them over?


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had 3 or 4 eBay watches (G-Shocks and Baby-Gs) come from Asia (Singapore & Hong Kong I think).

All were brand new, arrived within about a week, exactly as described.

I didn't get taxed as they were under the limit I think - bear import duty in mind if buying something expensive, see here for a thread discussing charges.

:cheers:


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

antonbhoy said:


> I'm thinking about it myself. How did you get on with your buys, how long did it take to ship them over?


I will update when I know more, only just paid for them . . . so we will see !


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I,ve bought a few watches and watch related items from the far east all without any problems . Usually takes around 15 days to turn up.

good luck

Andy


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I think 'buy the seller' is a good rule, rather than the country of origin. Personally I'm a bit dubious about buying from the fake capitals of the world, but I've bought some nice watches from people who've got them from asia and I cannot fault them at all. Especially when I walked past jeweller windows today and saw the prices, realising I could pick up a grey market identical piece for much less than half price.

Feedback and reputation is the key here, IMO

But make sure to post some pics :thumbsup: (esp if they're citizens!)


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Its unlikely they are fakes ! - I got two seikos autos made in 1980 worth about Â£10 each - import duty - oops forgot about that ! these may be the first and last items I buy from there then haha.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Have purchased in the past from ebay vendors from Singapore -- Pokemonyu, Premierworld, and Capitalmall. Only minor problem, one vendor forgot to include the advertised instruction manual, but shipped it promptly by separate mail when notified. No import duties (to U.S.A.) and arrival dates were well within the 14-working-day timeframe advertised (most or all within 7-10 calendar days). No problems or flaws with the watches themselves. One Citizen is still with me 5 years later. The others have been sold or traded, as is the way with many of us multiple watch owners. Can't vouch for current vendor status, but as one member stated, let the feedback rating be a principal guide.


----------



## 25423 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got my Seiko last Friday from Singapore, Creation Watches, and I should say, no worries, via FedEx, ordered on Monday evening! BTW I live in Portugal! And no customs, just great!

Paid 156 Euro for a brand new BM grey market! Plus 15 for FedEx service! Will buy again from them!


----------



## antonbhoy (Jun 24, 2010)

I found this website.

http://www.skywatches.com.sg/

Anyone used these guys before?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

****** said:


> Just got my Seiko last Friday from Singapore, Creation Watches, and I should say, no worries, via FedEx, ordered on Monday evening! BTW I live in Portugal! And no customs, just great!
> 
> Paid 156 Euro for a brand new BM grey market! Plus 15 for FedEx service! Will buy again from them!


Creation Watches may be reliable, but I find their prices higher. An example is the Citizen BM6400-00E -- Creation's price USD135 vs a reliable U.S. online AD at USD117 delivered for the same watch. Granted the U.S.seller does not ship Seiko, Citizen, Pulsar, and Hamilton outside the U.S. (Why these brands only, I don't know.) So U.K. buyers probably find Creation a viable alternative.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll let you know how my Bangkok purchase works out.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

"Anyone bought watches from people with blond(e) hair? Did you get what you bought? Good quality?"

You can't base any opinion on sellers just on the country they operate out of. Like any country, there are good sellers, and bad ones. Sorting them out is a more critical process than just looking at the postal address....


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

There are some very very good sellers in the far east and of course some awful ones, but the ones I've dealt with in the past have been of the most excellent quality. The good ones describe the watches fully, provide more pictures than many sellers, fall over themselves trying to answer any questions you have, provide tracking details quickly mostly the same day, are very polite, and apologetic when things go wrong. (And I like how they say things like 'hello friend' and 'sorry friend' since English isn't their native language )

I received a watch from HK a few days ago that had got damaged in the post, the seller said sorry to me no less than 10 times (even though it's not his fault anyway!), said he felt sorry for me multiple times, offered to refund or repair the watch for me, and even offered to pay the international return postage!!! I never offer to pay the buyers postage back to me :shocking: Really lovely guy, and I've dealt with a few over there who are the same. Can't say I've dealt with many from the UK or US who've left the same impression on me though.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

nevets10 said:


> I have purchased a couple of watches from singapore off feebay, up until now have avoided buying outside uk.
> 
> Anyone have any good stories where you . . . .
> 
> ...


hmm.. buying from outside the UK you say? How does over three months waiting sound!?

lengthy thread regarding delivery delays and lost parcels

But it resolved itself in the end...

about ruddy time

But the guys here are right, it's the seller not the origin that's important. I was fortunate really that the Singapore seller recognised that it was lost, and that I wasn't pulling a fast one, and so shipped out another.

Which, to this day, I have still only worn twice. Weird.

Howie


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> "Anyone bought watches from people with blond(e) hair? Did you get what you bought? Good quality?"
> 
> You can't base any opinion on sellers just on the country they operate out of. Like any country, there are good sellers, and bad ones. Sorting them out is a more critical process than just looking at the postal address....


Ha ha - I wasn't casting aspersions on the people of Singapore, I've never met anyone (good or bad) from that country - just looking for reassurance from people who have bought items from abroad (as i have not done before, I was dubious of buying from the internet in this country until recently)

Well I've now ordered some stuff from Russia . . . . sorry wrong forum subsection !!


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I am pleased to say my items arrived today - two 1980 seiko 5s HuRRAH !

Took 8 days to arrive, really pleased only one complaint that the shipping was charged at Â£10 per watch - the envelope which contained the items had 09.95 singapore dollars on the front (about Â£4.20)

Shame as I would definately purchase more from the seller if the shipping wasn't so expensive.


----------



## joeval (Aug 26, 2010)

Recently bought a article from Australia for Â£50..

Was stung for Vat at 15%

Howard


----------

